# Alum Spillway MONSTER value on Big Joshy



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Well after a long stressful work day I wanted to swing by the Alum Spillway to wet a line and clear my head for the last hr or so of light.. Lucky me I keep a rod my my jeep and hit the water on my drive back.... This is when the excitement started.........

So I'm fishing not having much luck and I see it out of the corner of my eye, WHAMMmm the big ole son of a gun hit my Joshy like a freight train.... She had a weight of 12 fluid OZ..... A Great Value Root Beer can..... 








No I did not catch any fish....

But I did have a Mixed Bag Night!










I spent a bit of time picking up trash... This really pisses me off sideways! For myself and I figure many, "catching" fish is a byproduct of fishing, my main objective is be outdoors enjoying my surrounding doing what I love in the peace of nature, clearing my head. When I look around anymore my surroundings are filled with TRASH! 

I pride myself in being a Sportsmen and for me this means doing what is necessary to keep our fisheries and hunting grounds accessible for years of fulfillment. So if it means cleaning up after others, I will. Someday I will have children and I want them to enjoy hunting and fishing as much I do. 

I ask others to please do the same, I will 100% from now on call someone out verbally if I see them starting to leave without picking up their trash, as politely as I can of course. 

My rant is over, I must say Those BIG JOSHY's truly are a valuable asset to have in your bag for ANY situation 

Hope everyone is having a wonderful week and I apologize if I mislead you into this thread with the subject, but after reading this maybe it will remind ya to lend a harping hand for the betterment of what we all love to do....


----------



## gmotif6 (May 2, 2005)

I bet there are trash cans on the walk back to the vehicle. Maybe the empty bottles added too much weight too carry back


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for your attitude and willingness to clean up a mess other have made. It truly is frustrating at times. On one trip last year I started filling the section of my kayak behind the seat up with cans from the river and had to stop because I ran out of room. On another trip this year a nice clean Coors Lite can came floating by us so I picked it up. A few minutes later a canoe with three frat looking dweebs comes floating by. Sure enough, all three drinking Coors Lite. Tossed the empty in their canoe and asked them to put it back in their cooler. They did so, were nice enough about it and paddled on. Still pissed me off.

Those blue worm containers make me see red though!


----------



## jman (Jun 9, 2014)

I think it was about 8-9 years ago, @ Jan/Feb. We received a deluge of rain and Alum flooded in parts where the water was just a\yards from parts of Africa Rd. I remember the rising water lifted the years and years accumulation of embedded Styrofoam, plastic bottles an cans. It was just vulgar.


----------



## ignantmike (Apr 30, 2005)

people are slobs and pigs for sure


----------



## steven kovach (Sep 24, 2014)

Mylife614 said:


> Well after a long stressful work day I wanted to swing by the Alum Spillway to wet a line and clear my head for the last hr or so of light.. Lucky me I keep a rod my my jeep and hit the water on my drive back.... This is when the excitement started.........
> 
> So I'm fishing not having much luck and I see it out of the corner of my eye, WHAMMmm the big ole son of a gun hit my Joshy like a freight train.... She had a weight of 12 fluid OZ..... A Great Value Root Beer can.....
> View attachment 190777
> ...


I've lost a lot of fishing and hunting rights because of people doing this I think it should carry jail time if your caught littering


----------



## Mylife614 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yep one can count likely 20 + trash cans throughout the spillway area, with at least one at the top of each stair set to get back to the parking lot.... I feel alum across the board has ample thrash cans and dumpster at all major fishing access. I can't sit an blame the state or park rangers etc for not writing people up, they honestly don't have the time to sit and watch individuals as to get them on the crime they have to See them leave trash behind.....
Personally I believe it is pure laziness and utter disrespect for ones surroundings. 

I think it will take a concerted effort by sportsmen as a whole to A) clean up the area's when one sees trash left behind & B) be the eyes in the field, if you see someone bank fishing and they have crawlers, chicken liver containers all around, with water bottles and chips etc politely say "Hey, please make sure all the thrash is picked up, I have seen a lot of stuff left behind by other fisherman". 

It's a 50/50 shot but a cognitive reminder to them to clean up, and that there are "eyes" watching to make sure others are being respectful. 

Just think the amount of individuals in which are fishing on any given day, if the majority of us would just pick up 1-2 items of trash that we can carry out without a bag how much of an impact that could make on our public fishing and hunting grounds (private too). And again a verbal reminder MIGHT get others to join in. 

It's easy to COMPLAIN about others actions, but if one doesn't take an action to help resolve the issue, that complaint is worthless. 

We as sportsmen are constantly under attack, let's not add fuel to the fire. Hunting and fishing is conservation at its finest, along with that lets keep these areas clean.

One day I'll have children and I want them to be able to grow up with the freedom to enjoy fishing, hunting & exploring on state lands. My passion for these activities have kept me out of a lot of trouble in my youth and college years. 

Trust me I'm no saint, but at 26 years of age and some maturing your eyes start to open up a bit. 

I'm in the advertising and marketing industry owning a small business and know the power of social outlets. I have a few ideas to help influence others to join along. Any other alum guys wanna chat about setting some stuff up please reach out via pm. 
Sorry any typos long post via my cellphone and I don't feel like fine combing it lol


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

First of all thank you for picking up the trash!!!!!

That crap just turns my stomach especially around a beautiful reservoir like Alum. I see it in just about every place I fish, bait cups, pop bottles, fishing pole wrappers and on and on. Last fishing trip with my oldest girl, we did a clean up of our area, of course I explained to her that some just don't care but there are those of us who do....
Hell, I saw a woman today at the bank changing a diaper, no biggie we parents have all been there but then when I go to leave I see the diaper, her water bottle and a banana peel on the curb, would it have killed her to take it to a trash can???? I had two girls in diapers at a point you just deal with it.......sometimes I'm really disappointed in people


----------



## Wildturkey (Mar 26, 2011)

Good thread! Litter anywhere is aggravating but even more so when we are trying to enjoy a little nature, hiking, fishing, etc. Please leave like you found it or even pick up some of the trash the slob before was too lazy to get. To the picker uppers: GOOD for you!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I threw away quite the haul at deer creek spillway yesterday. Picked the majority up within 20 steps of the trash cans. I don't see how people can fish/be outdoorsmen at all and leave crap everywhere. Lay your rod down w/a lure attached and you WONT be able to pick it up w/out discarded line all over it. Its very sad but its the way our world is anymore. People are all about them and nothing else. At least we do our part. The rest is on them.


----------



## ROOSKI (Feb 17, 2013)

Mylife614 said:


> Well after a long stressful work day I wanted to swing by the Alum Spillway to wet a line and clear my head for the last hr or so of light.. Lucky me I keep a rod my my jeep and hit the water on my drive back.... This is when the excitement started.........
> 
> So I'm fishing not having much luck and I see it out of the corner of my eye, WHAMMmm the big ole son of a gun hit my Joshy like a freight train.... She had a weight of 12 fluid OZ..... A Great Value Root Beer can.....
> View attachment 190777
> ...


Great post - we should all make this our mission, to clean up after others.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Good timely post. First, Thanks to all that carry out your own trash and a thumbs up for cleaning up areas after those that don't love the outdoors as much as you do. The cleaning up after ourselves is observed and mirrored by children and carried into adulthood and likely through their lifetime. Parents or a respected adult actions are followed by kids that become the adults that are responsible for their own messes and respect the places we share with others. If more parents taught their children to be responsible for their own messes the outdoors would be much cleaner. My grown son pointed out recently while we were together in a restaurant with his spouse and their two small children observing the mess two parents allowed their children make and leave behind with the attitude it is someone else's job to clean up after what they left behind. FYI the mess was not an normal after a meal clean up it was more like a trashing by vandals. Parents, Teach your children well by example when you have influence over them will insure you will have a cleaner future for you and your grandchildren to enjoy.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Trash sucks


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

BronzebackFanatic said:


> Trash - one of the reasons many don't disclose locations. Infuriates the heck out of me. I frequently wade a local flow and am amazed at all the junk I find in it. I've stumbled upon the typical bottle and plastic shopping bag to tires and even a shopping cart. I am liable to take your suggested tongue lashing one step further to a physical encounter if I were to witness littering in the act.


Before I ask permission to wade on someone s property I always indicate to the land owner that I will not trash the place. Second, I will pick up any crash in that area.

It always seems to work when I ask for their permission.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Want to really get pissed--- Participate in the Hoover clean up in the fall after a season of idiot's littering.


----------



## Duck391 (Oct 2, 2011)

So apparently it doesn't even take til the end of the season Mickey. Was out walking the dog and found this giant ball of line ( looks like 30lb + test which is actually kind of funny) right on the rocks on the damn. I fish hoover 2-3 times a week, and it's really frustrating finding trash like that.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

I was fishing at North Res today, Portage Lakes, and in the grass noticed a goose limping. His one leg was wrapped in fishing line, must have been a long time because it was so tight that the his web foot was deforming. Broke my heart, I did try to catch it to at least attempt to cut the line, but he wouldn't let me.


----------



## Bucks4life (Jul 30, 2014)

If you always expect the worst in people, you'll never be disappointed!!


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

Although I would never want it to happen, the only fix I can think of for this littering problem would be camera systems. It would almost be worth the loss of privacy at a few locations to see some of these people burned. But I hate cameras! Unfortunately it's going to be up to the people that give a darn in the first place to make any difference, as unfair and aggravating as it is


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

Saw a 


Redoctober said:


> Trash sucks[/QUOTE saw a kid the other nite at indian lake taco Bell fighting one. Grabbed my net to help him out, it was a snow shovel.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

I can always implement and video surveillance system. I am in the industry


----------



## Benp512 (Jan 3, 2016)

I always pick up trash people leave near where I fish it is gross people are inconsiderate.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

gmotif6 said:


> I bet there are trash cans on the walk back to the vehicle. Maybe the empty bottles added too much weight too carry back


Unfortunately you see that stuff wherever people fish, and guys wonder why places are private.


----------

